# MCI not keen on installing Biometric card reader to maintain transparency



## siddistic

The Medical Council of India (MCI) had decided to provide biometric identity cards to over 10,000 doctors (faculty) working in about 300 medical colleges across the country to monitor their attendance and other activities. The step was taken to maintain the transparency in the system and to monitor the activities of the faculty because in many instances when the Council?s inspectors visited a medical college for inspection they found some faculty acting as permanent teacher of that institute and at the same time also working elsewhere. 

But due to inefficient communication effort, many medical college?s claim to have not even heard about this development and MCI is not showing any keen interest in pursuing it either.


----------



## siddistic

*Basic Transparency*

These Biometric cards have to be installed for the sake of basic transparency, so that the conning teachers get it straight! College managements and governing bodies have gotten away far too easily, and it's time we make it impossible for such people to spoil the system any further.. Lets stand up for our own right to have quality education!


----------

